# DIN vs. yoke



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

well, i have queston and need your,divers,input. i have two tanks that are steel 100's and high pressure with a DIN valve. well i am about to get a new regulator in the coming weeks or month and i am thinking about getting a yoke valve on the regulator because my old regulator has give up and broke the past two years after having it servicedthe past two years. when it breaks it has ruined my dives that i was on cause no one else had DIN tanks. i have had two adapters for my regulatorbut both of them started leaking after a few uses. what would ya'll do,keep the DIN or change to yoke.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I prefer a DIN reg, witha yoke adapter when necessary.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

i would go with din and get an adapter like felix said that is what i do.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

I would put a third on that motion.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be the dissenting vote here - I prefer Yoke.

If you've got HP tanks, you need to stick with DIN.

What kind of reg do you have now and how is it "breaking"?


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

DIN is my personal choice.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Evensplit (3/1/2009)*I'll be the dissenting vote here - I prefer Yoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




its an oceanic and it keeps free flowing.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *countryjwh (3/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Evensplit (3/1/2009)*I'll be the dissenting vote here - I prefer Yoke.
> ...




You might just need to adjust the the sensitivity on the reg and get it back to specs.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Which model Oceanic is it? You say you've had it serviced twice in the last two years? Unless it's simply worn outit should not be free flowing if the service tech was able to get it into spec at servicing. Bring it by MBT and let us take a look at it. There's no charge for initial testing, and as Paul said, it could just needa simple adjustment.

Jim


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

If your gonna primarily use HP tanks stick with DIN, most O-rings are rated to 3000 PSI. HP tanks are usually 3442 PSI. Although I never heard of anyone having any problems... I prefer DIN... I guess it's more personal pref or a comfort thing...


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Evensplit (3/1/2009)*I'll be the dissenting vote here - I prefer Yoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oceanic reg and it keeps free flowing.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *countryjwh (3/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Evensplit (3/1/2009)*I'll be the dissenting vote here - I prefer Yoke.
> ...


Is it just a "trickle" on the surface when it sits for a few seconds? That would likely indicate an HP seat that is bad; coulda got flooded or something.I second taking it to MBT and getting it checked out.

I'm with most of the fellows up top, I like DIN over yoke, you can always get and adapter to use yoke only tanks. Most newer regs that are yoke can be used with the 3442 tanks, check your manufacturers recomendations. There is no need to worry about using them with the 300 bar din as the adaptersWILL NOT work with these particualar tanks and aPro valve won't fit in the real HP tanks (3500PSI).

Yeah, I know I'm preaching tp the choir again, sorry.


----------

